# Current Developer (HGVC) Prices?



## Wexflyer (Jan 23, 2011)

Every year there is a very useful thread listing annual maintenance fees, and also multiple threads listing current resale prices. However, these lack context without some knowledge of current developer (i.e. HGVC) prices, so I for one would be very interested in starting a listing of HGVC prices for the various properties. Apart from letting us all get a feel for what developer prices are and where whey they have been going, this would also let us figure out rough costs for the various upgrade packages HGVC keep pitching.
My own purchase is too far back in time to be relevant, so it would need input from the rest of you!


----------



## Wexflyer (Jan 24, 2011)

Surely someone must know! - people regularly say that have been to owner updates, etc., where I presume prices are mentioned?


----------



## akyam (Jan 25, 2011)

We were told 2-bdrm platnum @ Parc Soleil was ~40K!!!!  That was last summer...


----------



## ricoba (Jan 26, 2011)

On our last presentation (within the last 6 months) they presented us with 9600 points for approximately $50,000 at the HGVC on the Strip.  

Of course with incentives and offers it dropped down to about $36,000.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 26, 2011)

IMHO, the retail prices are so absurd that they are hardly worth mentioning.
At my last "owners update," the numbers they threw at us went in one ear and out the other.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 26, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> IMHO, the retail prices are so absurd that they are hardly worth mentioning.
> At my last "owners update," the numbers they threw at us went in one ear and out the other.



I agree you are correct, but it is interesting to see what the current sales prices are.  

I was shocked when they initially came up with the $50,000 price for us. 

But again, they could say it was $500,000, BUT today we have a special going on and we can get you in for ONLY $50,000, BUT you have to buy right now to get this deal!


----------



## mom004 (Feb 3, 2011)

I went to a presentation in Hawaii 3 weeeks ago and she tried to sell me the orlando hgvc (I think it was less than 5,000 points) for about $15,000 plus closing etc.  I didn't buy because the resale market is better.


----------



## rgong (Feb 9, 2011)

*more retail market data...*

Went to a sales pitch at the HGVC Parc Soleil (Orlando) at the end of January. They sized us up and pitched us the 3400 pt (annual) package for about $19,500 and 5000 bonus pts to sign on the spot. Then they took a second look at us and pitched the EOY 3400 pt. package for $12,800 (must have thought, "wow this couple looks really poor/boring/whatever"), same bonus pts. And this poor/boring/pushover ALMOST bit.


----------



## conarth (Feb 12, 2011)

Went to a Vegas sales presentation this week.   They offered to buy my resale 8400 Tuscany and sell me two 7000 Parc Soleil deeds to get me Elite for 38k.  The Trade-in value of my 8400 package was 27k.   So total for the 14000 points was 65k.

I left with my 8400 points.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 14, 2011)

At my last update in 08 they offered what I paid for HHV Lagoon EOY 2BR premium (19K in 01).  After I declined the salesman told me good thing because they were selling for 29K. I think lagoon is about sold out, so any resale will get rofo'd.


----------



## RudyMetz (Feb 16, 2011)

*Cost for Las Vegas Blvd*

I'm hoping I can get some quick advice.  I wish I would have done more detailed research on the HGVC prior to sitting through the presentation.  From what I gather, if you take the time to learn HGVC system, you can have a great experience with it.  However, I'm not feeling good about the price we paid and we still have time to cancel.  Very little time, but time.  

We were sold a 3,400 point, 1 bedroom, annual gold membership for $19,790.  Of course they gave us 8,000 bonus points to sweeten the deal, but I'm pretty sure we paid for those points and they we not provided out of the kindness of their heart.  I've read about buying resale, but didn't know if you could still convert to HHonors, etc.  

Think we should revoke?  My guess is that they will try and sweeten the deal, but that's not the point.  Many thanks in advance for responses.


----------



## VacationPro (Feb 16, 2011)

RudyMetz said:


> I'm hoping I can get some quick advice.  I wish I would have done more detailed research on the HGVC prior to sitting through the presentation.  From what I gather, if you take the time to learn HGVC system, you can have a great experience with it.  However, I'm not feeling good about the price we paid and we still have time to cancel.  Very little time, but time.
> 
> We were sold a 3,400 point, 1 bedroom, annual gold membership for $19,790.  Of course they gave us 8,000 bonus points to sweeten the deal, but I'm pretty sure we paid for those points and they we not provided out of the kindness of their heart.  I've read about buying resale, but didn't know if you could still convert to HHonors, etc.
> 
> Think we should revoke?  My guess is that they will try and sweeten the deal, but that's not the point.  Many thanks in advance for responses.



Rescind immediately.  You can get a much better deal resale, and you will be able to convert your week to HHonors.  The only benefit that you will not be able to receive with a resale purchase is VIP status, which most on this board do not think is worth the premium.


----------



## rgong (Feb 17, 2011)

RudyMetz said:


> We were sold a 3,400 point, 1 bedroom, annual gold membership for $19,790.  Of course they gave us 8,000 bonus points to sweeten the deal, but I'm pretty sure we paid for those points and they we not provided out of the kindness of their heart.  I've read about buying resale, but didn't know if you could still convert to HHonors, etc.
> 
> Think we should revoke?  My guess is that they will try and sweeten the deal, but that's not the point.  Many thanks in advance for responses.



Wow, that's one of the packages we were offered, exact same unit type, season, and price when were at Parc Soleil (Orlando) at the end of January. We ended up signing an agreement for the 1 BR 3400 point biennial package for $12,800, 5000 pts to sign on the spot. I came home and by sheer luck came across the TUG msg board as well as some of the classifieds ads, and was horrified. I rescinded with 1 day to go in the 10 day window (varies depending on where you signed the agreement). Like the previous poster said, resale buyers have all the same HGVC privileges as retail buyers except for the ability to get Elite status, which has no importance to me and my situation. I echo what has already been said, and will be said repeatedly: RESCIND while you still can!

There is a page or 2 buried in your purchase agreement on how to rescind - there is language instructing you to send a letter stating you want to cancel, and there's a fax number as well. I did both - faxed in my letter and sent it by certified mail.  Also there is this article by one of the mods on how to rescind.  And if you have any doubt about whether this advice represents the prevailing opinion, see this thread, which was the clincher for me.  

If/when you rescind, take some time to poke around this site and others, and some of the resale ads on TUG and elsewhere (e.g. judikoz.com if you're interested in HGVC). I told myself walking into the Hilton sales pitch I wouldn't be pressured into signing anything, but that x-thousand-point carrot to sign on the spot weakened my resolve.  I should have known better that you can't make an informed decision on these things in 2 hours.  More like a few weeks or months at best.

Best of luck.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 17, 2011)

RudyMetz said:


> I'm hoping I can get some quick advice.  I wish I would have done more detailed research on the HGVC prior to sitting through the presentation.  From what I gather, if you take the time to learn HGVC system, you can have a great experience with it.  However, I'm not feeling good about the price we paid and we still have time to cancel.  Very little time, but time.



 Rescind. No retail priced timeshare is worth it as you can get EXACTLY the same thing much cheaper resale IF you actually want to buy in.  HGVC is a good system and not a bad value at resale pricing.   Rescind immediately and then think carefully about you many and much lower costs options. Good luck.


----------



## RudyMetz (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the replies.  This is very helpful.  I'll look in to the rules.  I know it's five days, so my window is tight, but possible.  I really appreciate you taking the time to respond.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 17, 2011)

RudyMetz said:


> Thanks to all of you for the replies.  This is very helpful.  I'll look in to the rules.  I know it's five days, so my window is tight, but possible.  I really appreciate you taking the time to respond.



As others have said RESCIND NOW.


----------



## jtchan83 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks RudyMetz for posting and thanks to all the great advice here.  We just came back from Kingsland, and we got lulled into purchasing a biennial 2 BR 7000 pts .  The main draw was the  21,000 HGVC points they threw in.  sounds like i will have to dig into my contract to rescind too.


----------



## pschwaeb (Mar 3, 2011)

A year ago (March 2010) at Parc Soleil we were offered a 1 br Gold (3400 points) *BIENNIAL *usage plus a signing bonus of 3400 points for $14,500. 

That was their final offer before we walked out.  

I'm now trying to purchase a resale. :hysterical:


----------

